# hopper plans



## lkydvl (Jan 2, 2008)

_I've acquired a large quantity of acrylic sheet. _I'm looking for plans for a 2 or 3 bay steel hopper. I would also like any contact info or recommendations for someone doing laser cutting.

Thanks

Andre`


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Standard gauge? Narrow gauge? 

Later, 

K


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Andre, 

From your previous posts about the Aristo Mike, I'm guessing you are looking for a std gauge hopper? I may have a plan - will check when I get home.

Doug Bronson, at* Bronson-Tate *did a kits for our Masterclass and will do custom work. I imagine he can do acrylic as well as wood and sytrene.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

He better say Standard.....


----------



## lkydvl (Jan 2, 2008)

Both Standard and NG. I have enough acrylic to make cars to my heart's content.....if I get plans. 

ANdre`


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Andr'a , have you not seen my threads, buy HO scale ones and a 1:29 ruller. then you can resale the cars


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

It's a good thing Marty does duel gauge,








Later RJD


----------



## lkydvl (Jan 2, 2008)

I've located a local sign shop that has a CNC router they use to cut acrylic. If I can locate plans in the proper format they will cut them for me. drawings might work for them. I'll find out tomorrow


----------



## Allegheny (Jan 2, 2008)

I know this is an old thread - did this ever go anywhere?

Brian


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I know this is an old thread - did this ever go anywhere? 
Brian, 

_You're not kidding about this being old. . ._ 

I think Andre made some caboose bodies from the acrylic sheet, but never got around to hoppers. Perhaps because 2 and 3 bay hoppers are now widely available in 1/20th (Bachmann, Accucraft,) 1/22nd (Bachmann) and 1/29th (Aristocraft, USATrains) from those manufacturers.


----------

